# Breaking through the fresh dirt...



## The Collector (Aug 15, 2005)

Hello all!
new to this forum, but some of you may know me from halloweenforum.com can't wait to share my ideas with all of you and maybe collect some ideas as well...

The Collector


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Wow, now the "Halloween people" are really starting to file in. Welcome aboard TC. Spread your wings and make yourself right at home.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome collector! Glad you joined us. 


Zombie....If there's any "wing" spreading to be done, i'll do it, lol. vlad


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Welcome Collector!


----------

